# Happy With My First Blade Purchase



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review Jimi


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I'll throw this on my chop saw." 
You might want to use caution and read your owners manual for the proper blade to use on your chop saw. This Delta has a *+10degree *hook angle and most chopsaws use a zero or negative hook angle on them . For instance , mine uses a negative 5 degree hook angle.

*Delta $15 rebate offered on your new blade : ) *
http://support.dewalt.com/cgi-bin/dewalt.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=4945&p_created=1237559585&p_topview=1
and here's the rebate form 
http://support.dewalt.com/cgi-bin/dewalt.cfg/php/enduser/fattach_get.php?p_sid=gbn-I4Nj&p_li=&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_tbl=9&p_id=4945&p_created=1242751220&p_olh=0


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Hah! Awesome Dusty, thanks! Also, I'll have to check the owners manual for the blade type, I didn't know that about chop saws.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice deal and a nice review! I've never regretted the purchase of a high quality blade, especially deals like this one. $15 back would make it an incredible deal! I've tried and liked several of the top Freud industrial blades, and find many to be excellent…IME these Delta industrial blades (formerly the DeWalt series 60 blades) are roughly comparable. This one would be directly comparable to the Freud LU73. Hard to pass up deals like this!

Regarding hook angle…10° hook for standard CMS should be fine. Sliders and RAS are where a low to negative hook is more important.

Congrats on being the 1000th review too!


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks again Scott, I just got done looking through the manual for the CMS I have and it doesn't mention anything about required hook angles, so I'm assuming this would be fine in it should I decide to use it there (it's of the non-sliding variety). Really I do all my cross cutting on my tablesaw and leave the CMS for cutting up framing studs, since those don't have to be pretty


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're welcome : ) Your original CMS blade might have the hook angle printed on the face for reference.
Either way ….stay safe and enjoy your new blade !


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You can watch a video of how the Delta blades are made at their website…pretty cool. Click on "How Your Blade Is Made".


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice video … thank you : )


----------

